
Trump Says Bezos attacking him because Amazon Has “Huge” Antitrust Problem - jboydyhacker
http://www.theverge.com/2016/5/13/11669756/donald-trump-amazon-antitrust-jeff-bezos
======
dannymick
You're not the only one Donald...WashPo ran 16 articles bashing Bernie in 16
hours:
[http://www.dailykos.com/story/2016/3/8/1498063/-In-16-hours-...](http://www.dailykos.com/story/2016/3/8/1498063/-In-16-hours-
the-Washington-Post-published-16-articles-slamming-Bernie-Sanders-kinda-
remarkable)

